# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Κουτί απασχόλησης - Foraging box

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

*Για να μην χανόμαστε στα θέματα συγχώνευσα όλες τις συζητήσεις που έχουν σχέση με τα χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους και άλλους δημιουργικούς τρόπους απασχόλησης.

Μαρία*



αν εχουμε λιγη φαντασια και λιγη παπαγαλομανια(δεν ξερω...πως λεγετε...αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αρκετοι απο εσας εχουν την ιδια αρωστια με εμενα...κατι απλο...να μπορουν να το κανουν χρεισιμο για τα πουλια τους)
τοτε ενα καλαμακι και ενα ψαλιδι φτανουν για να περασουν λιγη απο την ωρα τους ευχαριστα τα παπαγαλακια μας!(μικρου μεγεθους περισσοτερο)...

περνουμε το καλαμακι και το κοβουμε σε διαφορα μεγεθει...μεθα το "σχηζουμε" με το ψαλιδι απο την μια ακρη ως την αλλη...και περναμε τα κοματια στα καγκελκια του κλουβιου...ετσι τα παπαγαλακια μας θα περασουν λιγη ωρα μασουλοντας τα,κανοντας τα βολτες πανω στο καγκελο και στριφογυριζοντας τα!
ακολουθει και ενα βιντεακι με τον νομελ...σημερα του το εκανα πρωτη φορα...και του αρεσε πολυ...δυστοιχος δεν ειχα μνημη στην φωτογραφικη για να δειτε μετα απο λιγη ωρα τι παιχνιδι επεσε!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ow8iEoSOA8
*χιιιιιλια συγνωμη για το σκοταδι στο βιντεο..καταραμενη φωτογραφικη...
θα σαν βαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες για να μαντεψετε τι κανει ο νομπελ  :Big Grin:   ::   :roll:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και οι φωτογραφιες...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οι πτερωτοί μας φίλοι στη φύση συνεχώς ψάχνουν για τροφή.Καλό θα είναι να δώσουμε αυτή την ευκαιρία και στα πτηνά μας που έχουμε στο σπίτι μας.Μπορούμε να πάρουμε ένα κουτί από χαρτί πλαστικό η ότι άλλο υλικό μας βολεύει αρκεί να είναι ασφαλές και να βάλουμε μέσα μικρά πραγματάκια για να του δώσουμε την ευκαιρία να ψάξει.Κρύψτε μικρές λιχουδιές και ο φίλος σας θα τρελαθεί όταν τις βρει.Με τον τρόπο αυτό τα βοηθάμε να εξελίξουν και τον εγκέφαλο τους οπότε θα είναι πιο υγιεί και ισορροπημένα.Σας βάζω φωτογραφίες από το δικό μου.

----------


## Niva2gr

Λοιπόν, πράγματι είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα για παιχνίδι!
Έχω κάνει το ίδιο για τον Κίμπα, μόνο που το κουτί είναι χάρτινο, και μέσα βάζω και ξύλινες χάντρες. Λοιπόν, περνάει ώρες μασουλώντας και ψάχνοντας!

----------


## Windsa

χα-χα-χα... καλοοο Κωνσταντίνε! Εμεις όμως δεν εχω ολόκληρο κουτή απο παιχνίδια ... εμείς τυλίγουμε ενα σποτάκι σε ενα χαρτάκι και μετά 3 λεπτά το ξετυλίγοθμε  :Happy: ))
θα δοκιμάσω όμως να βρω κάτι να βάλω στο κουτάκι στα μικρά μου.

----------


## Blackholesun

δοκιμαστε και κατι αλλο που κανω εγω με μεγαλη επυτιχια ->
παρτε μια χαρτοπετσετα καντε την σβουρες και περαστε την μεσα στο καλαμακι, μην φαινετε το χαρτι απ εξω απο τις τρυπες ομως! δωστε του το, ε .... θα μασουλαει κανενα μισαωρο.. :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ καλές ιδέες μας δίνετε.

----------


## vas

ορίστε κ μερικά δικά μου παιχνίδια..αυτό με τα μπαλάκια του πινγκ πονγκ είναι εμπνευσμένο απο τη σίσσυ  ::  
δεν είναι τίποτα φοβερά κ τρομερά παιχνίδια,απλά ιδέες δίνω,αν αρέει σε κάποιον  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

επισης τα παιχνιδια απο τα σκουμπι ντου(πλαστικα κορδονακια) ειναι πολυ καλα για τον νομπελ και τον ελβις!τους αρεσουν πολυ!!!

----------


## vas

αυτό που λέει ο Άγγελος για όσους δε τα ξέρουν είναι αυτό το παιχνίδι που έχω στην πρώτη φωτο[είναι φταγμένο απο σκουμπι[

----------


## fotis_k

Πολυ ωραια ιδεα Αγγελε.
Το δοκιμασα κι εγω στα lovebirds και ηδη ασχολουνται απο εχθες μ αυτο.

----------


## vas

ιδέα   ::  
μπορείτε να πάρετε ένα καλώδιο[κούφιο απο μέσα εννοείται] και να το κάνετε σβούρες στο κάγκελο κ απο τις 2 μεριές [στην αρχή κ στο τέλος του]κάντε έναν κόμπο για να μη φύγει

----------


## jamie

Μου αρέσει αυτή η ιδέα. Αγόρασα αυτές κουβάδες είναι ένα κατάστημα με έκπτωση. Δεν κόστισε πολλά χρήματα. Νομίζω ότι η τιμή ήταν $1 η κάθε μία. Η θέση μικρά πράγματα μέσα. Τα πουλιά ήθελε να ρίξει τα πράγματα. Αυτός είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να χρησιμοποιήσετε σπασμένα παιχνίδια.

Haggie and Saffron 
[youtube:330ul8pl]ScBLeIIpt_A[/youtube:330ul8pl]

Saffron
[youtube:330ul8pl]ty0jhM5opMI[/youtube:330ul8pl]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Jamie έχω φτιάξει πέντε κουτιά μέχρι τώρα και τα καταστρέφει τόσο γρήγορα.Οι λεκάνες φαίνονται πολύ καλές σαν ιδέα απλή.εύκολη και οικονομική .

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να ειχαμε σε ενα θεμα ολα τα παιχνιδια που χρησιμοποιουμε ο καθενας μας για τους φτερωτους μας φιλους...
Ξεκιναω λοιπον εγω με μερικαα..  :winky:

----------


## vas

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=107
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=89
2 πολύ έξυπνες ιδεες!επίσης μπορείς να κοιτάξεις και στο θέμα που γίνεται παρουσίαση πουλιών σε ένα θέμα του jamie με τις κονούρες του

----------


## vas

ορίστε μια κούνια που έφτιαξα!
απο κάτω έχω κρεμάσει μια ετικέτα απο ρούχα που βρήκα!είναι απο χαρτόνι!Δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει ε?  :Happy:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ευχαριστω πολυ Βασσιαναα..
Κανεις αλλος..?

----------


## fotis_k

Πολυ ωραια τα λεκανακια Jamie.

Eμεις που εχουμε μικροτερα ειδη τι κανουμε?  Γιατι πιο βαρυ ειναι το μπολ παρα τα πουλια μου ολα μαζι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vas

Φώτη,μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήεσις ένα κουτάκι απο κόλλα υγρή,ή κάτι απο κάποια αγορά σου,ή μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις το μπολ με ένα πλαστικό ποτήρι  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πολυ ωραια τα λεκανακια Jamie.
> 
> Eμεις που εχουμε μικροτερα ειδη τι κανουμε?  Γιατι πιο βαρυ ειναι το μπολ παρα τα πουλια μου ολα μαζι!



Να προσαρμόσεις ένα μπολ με κοντό χείλος και να βάλεις μικρά ξυλάκια,να κόψεις κομματάκια τα καλαμάκια,να βάλεις χαντρούλες,κουμπιά,κομματά  κια χαρτί.Μπορείς να κάνεις μια χαρτοπετσέτα η χαρτί κουζίνας σαν καραμέλα δηλαδή να διπλώσεις τις άκρες και μέσα να βάλεις λιχουδιές.

----------


## fotis_k

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από fotis_k
> 
> Πολυ ωραια τα λεκανακια Jamie.
> 
> Eμεις που εχουμε μικροτερα ειδη τι κανουμε?  Γιατι πιο βαρυ ειναι το μπολ παρα τα πουλια μου ολα μαζι! 
> 
> 
> 
> Να προσαρμόσεις ένα μπολ με κοντό χείλος και να βάλεις μικρά ξυλάκια,να κόψεις κομματάκια τα καλαμάκια,να βάλεις χαντρούλες,κουμπιά,κομματά  κια χαρτί.Μπορείς να κάνεις μια χαρτοπετσέτα η χαρτί κουζίνας σαν καραμέλα δηλαδή να διπλώσεις τις άκρες και μέσα να βάλεις λιχουδιές.


Στην ουσια ρητορικη ηταν η ερωτηση μου  :Big Grin:   αλλα ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας!

----------


## vagelis76

Στην αρχή ο μικρός δεν έπαιζε με τα παιχνιδάκια που του είχα  στο κλουβί του,εδώ και 20 μέρες περίπου τον έχει πιάσει μια μανία και τα μασούλάει όλα....
Ένα απο τα αγαπημένα του είναι το παρακάτω γνωστής εταιρείας που το διαλύει μέσα σε μια μέρα....
Επειδηή εδώ που μένω βρίσκω δύσκολα παιχνίδια για το μικρό και σε πολλά pet όταν τα ζητάω με κοιτάζουν σαν εξωγηινο αποφάσησα να βρώ κάτι πιο πρακτικό και ίσως και πιο οικονομικό....
Εφοδιάστηκα κορδόνια σε διάφορα χρώματα,ξύλινα τουβλάκια για παιδιά,μπάλες μπαμπού και διάφορα ακίνδυνα υλικά που υπάρχουν μέσα στο σπίτι(καλαμάκια,καπάκια από μπουκάλια,κτλ)
*Οι προσπάθειες μου.....και έρχονται κι άλλες!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω περιμένουμε και τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σας βάζω κάποια παιχνίδια που είχα φτιάξει πριν λίγο καιρό για το Πάρη για να παίρνουμε ιδέες

----------


## fragos

παρα πολυ ωραια παιχνιδια  :congrats:

----------


## fragos

μπραβο πολυ οραια περιμενουμε...

----------


## mariah

Καλα κανεις θα τα τιμησει ο μικρος σου!!!

----------


## mariah

Ευχαριστουμε Κων/νε για τις ιδεες.Ωραιοτατα παιχνιδια και οικονομικα!!!

----------


## mpikis

ΒΑγγο αυτα τα τουβλάκια είναι αυτά που έιχαμε οταν είμασταν μικρά???αν θυμάμαι καλα...κατι τέτοια τουβλάκαι είχαμε και μάλιστα ήταν φτιαγμένα με ειδικο χρώμα μη το ξικό γιατι σα μωρα τα μασουλουσαμε...Αρα θα είνια μια χαρα και για ττους παπαγάλους μας....ΠΑντως μια χαρα τα παιχνιδάκια σου!!

----------


## mpikis

Ωραια τα παιχνιδια κωσταντινε!!τα τρια εχουν μια λογικη συνεχεια..το δευτερο ηθελα να ήξερα...τι σκεφτοσουν οταν το εφτιαχνες???χαχαχαχα!!!!Αυτη εινια η μαγεια του δημιουργου...δε θα την καταλαβουμε ποτε...  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι Αλέξανδρε από αυτά είναι ,άφοβα και ακίνδυνα.....
Μερικά ακόμα παιχνιδάκια...

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ομορφα και εξυπνα τα παιχνιδια του Παρη.... σιγουρα θα τα χαρει..  :Big Grin:  
Θελω να ρωτησω κατι..  :winky:  
Σε μερικα χρησιμοποιησες βαμμενη κανελα..  ::  
Ειναι ακινδυνη..?  :: :

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πολυ ομορφα και εξυπνα τα παιχνιδια του Παρη.... σιγουρα θα τα χαρει..  
> Θελω να ρωτησω κατι..  
> Σε μερικα χρησιμοποιησες βαμμενη κανελα..  
> Ειναι ακινδυνη..? :


Γειά χαρά Σταύρο.Όχι όλα από ξύλο είναι δεν υπάρχει κανέλα.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Αααα νομιζα οτι αυτο το κοκκινο το στριφογυριστο ηταν κανελαα..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 ::  
Σορρυ...

----------


## vas

ποοολύ καλός

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Οριστε μερικα παιχιδια για τον μεγαλο της παρεας και τα μικραα..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το ξυλο που χρησιμοποιησα (σουηδικο λεγεται (δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ειδος ηταν)(αν ξερει κπς ας βοηθησει) ειναι επικινδυνο...  ::

----------


## vas

ορίστε και κάτι ακόμα..
υλικά : 1 κενό καλώδιο[sbooby doo] (θα το βρειτε σε ολα τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία)
χρωματιστά χαρτιά
κομμάτια απο κόκκινη συσκευασία κινητού τηλεφώνου
3 καλαμάκια διαφορετικού χρώματος
χρόνος κατασκευής : 25 λεπτά,μαζί με κοπή χαρτιών και καλαμακίων  ::

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Ωραίο θέμα παιδιά!!!!

Να το ενημερώνουμε!!!!!!! χαχαχα πήρα πολλές ιδέες και προσπαθώ κι εγώ να κατασκευάσω παιχνιδάκια....  :winky:

----------

